# Kubota B7200 front snowblower rpms



## sqdqo (Jan 10, 2009)

I am looking at an older Kubota B7200 hydro unit. The dealer has a 5' Cub Cadet front mounted blower he said he will retro fit to the front of the Kubota. I cannot find good specs for the Kubota tractor but it looks like the mid pto rpm rating is 825. Most any other mid pto rating I have seen is 2000rpm. Are those front blower units designed to operate at 2000 rpms? Will the blower work or be lathargic at best?


----------



## Bobzap (Feb 24, 2009)

Hmm I think my Massey 2310TLB is either 2000 or 2200 and I use the same Canadian built front mount blower on mine that is painted a different color for Kubota. Those revs look too slow to be effective unless he is modifying a gear ratio IMHO Bye


----------

